# HAUNTED RADIO: mad monster party, mhc, flashback weekend, attraction for sale, more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on the Mad Monster Party, Chicago's Flashback Weekend, the Midwest Haunters Convention's "Ask an Actor" seminar, the Horror Realm's Spring Break Massacre and Zombie Gras, the Ghost and Legends attraction for sale, Hauntworld's article on the 20 Most Influential Haunted Attractions of All Time, Knott's Scary Farm, and so much more!!

Then, we review the 2009 film, "Paranormal Activity!" And then, we spin you around the "Vortex" with the song "Horror Movie" by the Skyhooks!! All of this and more on the February 29 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-022912.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

